# Help!!!



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

This is my first Restoration!!! looking to go buy this car tomorrow and want to know what to look for. im getting the car regaurdless just for the simple fact its a numbers matching 1970 GTO. Getting a good deal but dont want to jump in over my head. Any suggestions on what to really look at would be appreciated.:cool


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Herd, look for rust around front and rear glass, lower parts of quarters/fenders and wheel wells inside and out. How do you know it's numbers matching, did you get PHS documentation on it? Whats motor does it have in it and what is the stamping # and build date? What options does it have? Has it been "customized" (hacked)? What kind of budget do you have to do the work after you buy it? Will you be doing it all yourself or paying someone to do the resto? Just so you go in "Heads Up", it will cost you more to restore it than it will be worth when your done...not trying to talk you out of it just the facts in todays economy, unless you can do everything including paint, then you might be at break even.

Just saw your other post 3K is a good deal for documented GTO, especially if it runs and drives. What are your plans for it and we can give you an idea on budget.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

look at the inside bottom of the doors mostly the underside of the car u better have a good eye or bring a set with u i have seen a lot of people get screwed trying to buy these old cars good luck


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

well he does have the phs. its a 455 with a 400 trans. ram air. has been in a barn fr 15 years. my plans are to do it right. that motor is already plenty of power so not tryin to hot rod it out. just want to get it up and runnin and bring it back to where it can be. love the idea of getting a good deal on the car so now i can have some to put into it. i am a fireman and make a pretty good check so as far as a budget..... a little at a time. you think i should start on the body first. stop any further rot? or motor? thanks again


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

also did yall see the pics? i know you cant see much from them but i will definetly fine tooth it when i get there in the morning


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

i will be doing most of the work on the body. as far as motor i can do some of it but if it needs a rebuild i may be payin someone who really knows their stuff


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

i dont think u are gona get hurt at 3k
go get it and dig in !!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

take a good magnet and check for thick bondo spots....if it runs you did real well.....if it were me knowing what i'd do now after diving head first into mine i would, with it all ready being a driver:

1. jack it up and industrial power wash the frame and underbody sandblast where needed and undercoat or POR15 it.

2. Replace and restore full suspension, steering linkage and brakes (one to two weekend job if you have all the parts)

3. Drain all fluids and inspect them for shavings etc....if all works and looks good fill'er up, tune'er up and worry about the "motor of your dreams" later.

4. The dreaded body work, only way to know what you have if it's not the original paint is to strip it down (grinder or media blast).

5. Replace any rotted metal.

6.grind, fill, sand, block sand repeat....for around 200+ hours from 80 grit down to 600. There is no such thing as a straight "all Metal" car, good paint is 90% body work, the care and diligence you spend here will be reflected (literally) in your paint.

7. Squirt color on it.... (this is when it gets fun)

8. Interior and trim

Take a look at my Photobucket its all there in pics...took me 8 months doing everything myself, but i had all parts on hand (pile of cash), and a flexible winter schedule owning a construction company in the frigid Motor City.....great buy and YOU CAN DO IT!!!....:cheers


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks alot guys. Today is the day and i am Really excited to go take a closer look at this Old GOAT!!! Already cleared a spot out under the carport, bringing an extra strong magnet, good set of eyes, and the additude that if its junk...... ill just offer less!!!! its a GTO and it WILL be mine. i'll post some more pics when i get her back home.:willy:


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Best of luck, I'm looking forward to hearing from you as you progress on the Goat!
Keep asking questions, lots of experience here.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Junk or not offer less anyway, just more cash for later on! Good luck and welcome to the hobby.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So what happened!?


----------

